# rutenbauer und nur steckruten?



## bubatz01 (11. September 2006)

generelle frage,sind tele blanks andere wie von steckruten oder sind teleblanks nur zerschnittene steckruten blanks.

die rutenbauer,welche ich bei google fand,da stand nie was von teleskopruten.immer nur von steck.

bauen die kleineren rutenbauer keine teleruten?


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Dass sie keine Teleruten bauen, steht selbstredend im Angesicht der Ehre.


----------



## bubatz01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Dass sie keine Teleruten bauen, steht selbstredend im Angesicht der Ehre.


 

wunderbarer beitrag,ich grüsse pisa.#q


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

@bubi

...eben *selbstredend*! :q


----------



## bubatz01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @bubi
> 
> ...eben *selbstredend*! :q


 
bring was gescheites zum theama oder sei ruhig und versinke in den tiefen des AB.das ich mir jetzt noch deine geistreichen ergüsse "reinziehe" zu später stunde,das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.

überlege mal soweit,falls das geht.

es wird eventuell einen grund gehabt haben,das ich sowas frage,also kann man getrost auf antworten,wie die von dir verzichten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Sag mal bitte, fehlt Dir eventuell irgendwas???

Hast doch ne Antwort bekommen aber es scheint Dir Pisamäßig wohl irgendwie nicht umsetzbar zu sein.

"Rutenbauer" bauen keine Teleskopruten*. und das war doch die Pointe! #c*


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> sind teleblanks nur zerschnittene steckruten blanks.


...klar, bei dem Durchmesser #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> bring was gescheites zum theama oder sei ruhig und versinke in den tiefen des AB.das ich mir jetzt noch deine geistreichen ergüsse "reinziehe" zu später stunde,das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> überlege mal soweit,falls das geht.
> 
> es wird eventuell einen grund gehabt haben,das ich sowas frage,also kann man getrost auf antworten,wie die von dir verzichten.


*Pisa!?* :c


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> bring was gescheites zum theama oder sei ruhig und versinke in den tiefen des AB.das ich mir jetzt noch deine geistreichen ergüsse "reinziehe" zu später stunde,das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> überlege mal soweit,falls das geht.
> 
> es wird eventuell einen grund gehabt haben,das ich sowas frage,also kann man getrost auf antworten,wie die von dir verzichten.



*hust...also mal ehrlich: er hat Recht, ganz ohne Scheiss #h  
Mit oder ohne Pisa. 
Nein die baun keine Teleskopruten.
Haut Couture Schneider machen auch keine Konfektionsware.
Die Frage war etwas....seltsam. Pisa hin oder her.


----------



## Franky (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Pisa hin, handgebaute Telerute her - SO "seltsam" finde die die Frage nicht gerade... Obwohl, wenn eine "Reiserute" aufgrund der kurzen Transportlänge gefordert wird, wird man eher auf eine 6-fach geteilte Steckrute treffen, wie z.B. die legendäre Hardy "Smuggler"...
Ich vermute einen Grund dafür, dass es keine handmade Teleruten gibt, im Aufwand für einen hochwertigen teleskopierbaren Blank. Es ist einfacher, einen Stock einmal mittig zu zersägen und zu verzapfen (bzw. mit Überschub/Einschub), als einen Teleblank zu basteln, der die guten Eigenschaften von gesteckten Blanks mit sich bringt.
Fakt ist bis dato leider, dass die Teleblanks nicht die Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften einer Steckrute besitzen und auch an der Haltbarkeit scheitern.


----------



## melis (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Franky schrieb:


> Fakt ist bis dato leider, dass die Teleblanks nicht die Wurf- und Drilleigenschaften einer Steckrute besitzen und auch an der Haltbarkeit scheitern.


Für Spinnruten mag das ja zutreffen, aber für Grundruten schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

An Teleruten ist einfach weniger dran selber zu machen, die meisten sind mit Ringen auf Hülsen ausgestattet, wo man auch nichts bindet, dazu verändern diese Hülsen zusätzlich punktuell die Aktion. Kurze Blankteile sind billiger als lange, man kann Teleruten aus vieln kurzen Teilen bauen. Die vielen Verbindungen sind ein Problem. Jede perfekt zu schleifen würde teuer. Dieser Bereich wird auch stark durch Billigmassenfertigungen abgedeckt. Steckruten haben ein besseres Feeling, die Rutenoberklasse wird daher mit Steckruten abgedeckt, und: Rutenbauer bauen nur Oberklasse und keine Billigteile.


----------



## havkat (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Ääääh........

Was sind "Teleskopruten"? 

Wie AngelDet schon sagt: Ich persönlich wüsste nicht, was an einer Telerute, vom Griff abgesehen, zu bauen wäre.

Man hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die Aktion u. Wurfverhalten und ein paar Ringhülsen aufkleben, is ´n büschn wenig.


----------



## esox_105 (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Sarkasmus an, 

Teleskopruten werden aus den Abfallstücken der Steckrutenproduktion hergestellt  .

Sarkasmus aus.​


----------



## hsobolewski (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Ich weis nicht soll ich mich trauen etwas zu schreiben "wegen Pisa" ;+ 
Na gut.
Es sind deutlich zwei verschiedene Schuhe. Ein Blank zum bauen einer gesteckten Rute oder einen Rohling für eine Tele.Rute.
z. Beispiel: Die Wandstärke ist bei vergleichbaren Ruten bei der tele. dünner. Sonst hätte man am schluss einen Brügel aber keine Rute.
Es ist Fakt: Tele.Ruten werden nicht aus Abfall produziert sondern extra gefertigt. Schade. Früher konnte man bei DAM immer eine Führung mitmachen. Das hätte sich so mancher hier einmal anschauen sollen.
Warum so gut wie keine Tele.Ruten Handgebaut zu bekommen sind hat hier ja schon Angel Det usw. geschrieben.
Das eine Grundrute als Tele.Rute einer gesteckten Rute gleichwertig sein soll das sollte derjenige lieber nicht behaupten. Weil es einfach nicht stimmen kann. Schon alleine wegen der Materialstärke. Die enscheidet bei den aller meisten Rute nämlich über ihr Wurfverhalten extrem stark mit. Die Ausnahme sind Ruten die wie z.Beispiel die North Western Kevalite. Nur muss man hier mit vielen Faktoren dies Erreichen was deutlich ins Geld geht. Oder man baut Blanks nach Englischen Altbauweise. Dicker Aussendurchmesser. Einfach Unschön und unhandlich. 

"Wer Fehler findet soll sie sich behalten. Ich verlange auch dafür nichts." |rolleyes


----------



## folkfriend (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> bring was gescheites zum theama oder sei ruhig und versinke in den tiefen des AB.das ich mir jetzt noch deine geistreichen ergüsse "reinziehe" zu später stunde,das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> überlege mal soweit,falls das geht.
> 
> es wird eventuell einen grund gehabt haben,das ich sowas frage,also kann man getrost auf antworten,wie die von dir verzichten.



......immer locker bleiben,  Jungs #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Ne richtig gut passende+sitzende Telerute ist schon was praktisches und feines, kurzgeteilt ein Segen wenn sonst nichts mitgeführt werden kann. Dann ist die Aktion etc. auch egal, hauptsache man hat überhaupt eine Angelrute (Combo) dabei.

*Selbst die schlechteste Angelrute in der Hand ist besser 
als die beste Angelrute zuhause im Keller, 
wenn die Fische vor der Nase gierig beißen. :m 
*
Was ich bei Teleruten noch teilweise sehr gut finde, ist daß durch die ineinander gesetzen vielen Teile die Verjüngung zur Spitze sehr stark wird, die Handteile+Co recht dick sind, man damit eine starke Spitzenaktion bekommt. Manchmal ist das ganz gut, vor allem hat man dabei kräftige Reserven eingebaut. Der Trend zu leichten schlanken Steckruten mit sehr dünnen Handteilen von teilweise unter 1cm führt zu viel mehr weicher Biegung und Parabolik, die nicht immer gut ist, jedenfalls gerade dann wenn übergroße Fische sich an eine recht leichte Rute verirren. Eine billige Telerute für sagen wir mal 20 EUR ist oft besser als eine billige Steckrute für den gleichen Betrag.


----------



## Bondex (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Es gibt wirklich Leute die Teleruten bauen. Als Blank kommen gute kurzgeteilte Match oder Stippruten gut. Diese sind nicht teuer und haben meist eine perfekte Aktion! Manche sind deutlich leichter als Steckruten denn die Steckverbindungen sind auch immer weniger flexiebel als der Rest und auch schwerer weil die Wandung dort dicker ist (Overlap). Der Witz beim Slberbauen einer solchen Rute ist, daß man sie sich so machen kann wie es sie im Hadel nicht gibt. Griff, Endkappe, Rollenhalter, Beringung, Lackierung, alles kann selber gemacht werden. Z.B. gibt es nicht soviele Teleruten mit angebundenen Ringen. Ich finde die Idee mit dem Selbstbau einer Teleruten gar nicht so schlecht. Allerdings müssen die einzelnen Teile genau zusammenpassen sonst paßt der Konus nicht - wie gesagt einfach auf einen unberingten Blank zurückgreifen!
Es gibt auch Kombination aus Steck und Telerute. Das Teleteil wird ´z.B. in den Griff eingesteckt oder die Spitzen sind durch Einstecken wechselbar.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

@Bondex

...ohne "Pisa" versuchen wir dann am besten, die Welt der Angelgeräte neu zu fundieren. 

Zeig mir doch mal bitte den kleinen Rutenbauer, welcher sich auf so etwas "Telemäßiges" einlässt. #h

Aber bitte gerne...

Gruß #:
Ernst


----------



## bubatz01 (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

es geht mir darum eine ruten nach meinen wünschen zu haben.des transportmaases wegen muss es eine tele sein.

ich dachte an eine telerute,welche gegenüber kaufbaren idustriell gefertigten das gleiche transportmaas hat,jedoch die gesamtlänge länger ist.diese hat also 1-2 teile mehr.und das wg würde ich gerne,wenn auch nur grob gerne selber auswählen.

und das telerute dick im durchmesser sind um was zu taugen ist auch schwachsinn.es gibt bereits z.b von dam gute ruten,diese könnten jedoch deutlich verbessert werden,bezogen auf die gesamtlänge die abmessungen.auch wenn ich hier nur 20cm einsparen will.

wie ist der link zum rutenbauer der auch teleruten baut?


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> und das telerute *dick* im durchmesser sind *um was zu taugen* ist auch schwachsinn.


*DÜNN*, das Leiden geht wieder los... #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> ich dachte an eine telerute,welche gegenüber kaufbaren idustriell gefertigten das gleiche transportmaas hat,jedoch die gesamtlänge länger ist.diese hat also 1-2 teile mehr.und das wg würde ich gerne,wenn auch nur grob gerne selber auswählen.


Spacko, guck mal bei DAIWA - wenn Du wieder brav bist, sag ich Dir auch die Modellreihe. #h


----------



## bubatz01 (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

verdammt nochmal,du raubst mir den letzten nerv.jetzt ist erstmal schicht im schacht.

ich habe schon gute,dünne,leichte und von der aktion her gesehen gute teleruten.

diese könnten einfach bei steigender gesammtlänge ein kürzeres transportmaas durch 1-2 mehr teile aufweisen.

schreib ich türkisch?ich denke ich habe genau beschrieben was ich gerne will,bzw worum es geht.so schwer kann das doch nicht sein.


----------



## havkat (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

@Zanderfänger

Nimm mal bitte etwas Gas weg, okay?

@bubatz01

Sicher hast du beschrieben was du willst.
Allerdings muss das was du willst nicht unbedingt erhältlich sein.

Mir ist kein Rutenbauer bekannt, der Teleruten komplett aufbaut.

Mir sind auch keinerlei Bezugsquellen für Telerohlinge bekannt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> *diese könnten einfach bei steigender gesammtlänge ein kürzeres transportmaas durch 1-2 mehr teile aufweisen.*


*

edit by havkat

Schreibe ich türkisch?*


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

@havkat

Ist das Gasgeben denn nicht angebracht!!!??? #h


----------



## havkat (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

@Zanderfänger

Schreibe *ich* türkisch?

Entweder hörst du auf den Provokaiser zu machen, oder du erhälst eine Verwarnung.

Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



havkat schrieb:


> Schreibe *ich* türkisch?


Ich kenne nur die gelernten Sprachen. Läuft das hier wieder wie mit Seebaer & Co.? - Lies doch mal den gesamten Fred als Mod durch, weist Du dann wo der Hammer auf lästern hängt.

Klar, man postet, wird angemacht, steht Rede & Antwort *uuund* wird vom Mod angeregt! |kopfkrat


----------



## havkat (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Ich denke du weißt jetzt was Sache ist.

Es steht dir natürlich frei, in diesem Thema weiter zu posten.

Wenn du noch irgend etwas sinnvolles zu schreiben hast.

Die Bezeichnung "Spacko" hat hier nur einer verwendet.

Den Inhalt deines, von mir editierten, postings kennen wir auch beide.

Du bist alles andere als die "Gekränkte Unschuld", nicht wahr?

Für mich besteht übrigens kein weiterer Diskussionsbedarf.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Lieber havkat,

vielen Dank dass Du hier nun liest und editierst.

Ich trete als Provokateur auf???

Verwarnung??? - Wenn Du meinst; sag mir nur den "ehrlichen" Grund!!! #h


----------



## bubatz01 (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @havkat
> 
> Ist das Gas denn nicht angebracht!!!??? #h


 

wollte mich der zanderfänger etwa vergasen oder was wurde das gegen mich ausgeheckt?


----------



## havkat (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

§ 5 Verhaltensregeln
(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:
a) *beleidigend*
b) *belästigend*
c) verleumderisch
d) haßerregend
e) obszön
f) sexuell orientiert
g) jugendgefährdend
h) rassistisch
i) menschenverachtend
sind.



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich besteht übrigens kein weiterer Diskussionsbedarf.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

@havkat

das "verdickte" trifft doch auch in keinster Weise zu!?

Schon mal wieder Posting *31 gelesen???

Gruß #h
Ernst


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> wollte mich der zanderfänger etwa vergasen oder was wurde das gegen mich ausgeheckt?


Kollege von dort, vergiss bitte nicht dass daher eigentlich Du der Stein des Anstoßes bist. #h


----------



## bubatz01 (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

ich habe eine frage auf einen durch einen mod editierten beitrag gestellt.

un jetzt zeige mir gegen welche regeln ich in meinem beitrag verstosse?

halte dich doch bitte in einem anderen thread auf,um deine zeit rum zu bringen,danke.


----------



## oknel (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

wegen nerven z.b.


----------



## bubatz01 (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Kollege von dort, vergiss bitte nicht dass daher eigentlich Du der Stein des Anstoßes bist. #h


 

und genau deswegen wurde ja auch dein beitrag editiert.

egal jetzt,ende im gelände.und back to topic.danke.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Hallo *bubatz*,

für das war es dann das...

Übrigens, deine nach den Boardregeln *beleidigenden *Postings kann man auch *melden*. Drei Vater unser auf Dein Haupt... 

Löschen derer ist nun schon nicht mehr angesagt. 

Privet & Poka! #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



oknel schrieb:


> wegen nerven z.b.


Warst doch immer willkommen & von mir bedankt - wo hast´n das jetzt wieder zu Unrecht rausgepickt? #h

*DENUNZIANTen hab ich gerne ;-)*


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*

Was´n hier los? Streitet Euch doch woanders! Es geht hier um das Aufbauen von Teleruten. Ich wurde befragt wer sowas macht. Die die ich kenne sind leider nicht hier on board. Aber ich habe mir selber mal welche aus Resten zusammengestückelt. Nichts dolles aber zum Aalpeitschen reicht´s. Wofür wolltest Du denn das Teil benutzen?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> "Rutenbauer" bauen keine Teleskopruten!


Quatsch mit Sosse! Es gibt Telerutenblanks und ich hab schon eine gebaut.



AngelDet schrieb:


> An Teleruten ist einfach weniger dran selber zu machen, die meisten sind mit Ringen auf Hülsen ausgestattet, wo man auch nichts bindet, dazu verändern diese Hülsen zusätzlich punktuell die Aktion. Kurze Blankteile sind billiger als lange, man kann Teleruten aus vieln kurzen Teilen bauen. Die vielen Verbindungen sind ein Problem. Jede perfekt zu schleifen würde teuer. Dieser Bereich wird auch stark durch Billigmassenfertigungen abgedeckt. Steckruten haben ein besseres Feeling, die Rutenoberklasse wird daher mit Steckruten abgedeckt, und: Rutenbauer bauen nur Oberklasse und keine Billigteile.


Ja, es ist weniger dran zu machen, aber woher du glaubst zu wissen, das viele kurze Blankteile billiger wären als wenige lange ist mir schleierhaft, wenn keiner sowas baut...(werden überhaupt viele Kleine Teile oder eher ein extralanges, was dann zersägt wird gebacken???)
Angebundene Ringe verändern ebenfalls die Aktion. Telerutenverbindungen brauchen eigentlich nicht perfekt eingeschliffen werden, der Konus ist vom Rohteil vorgegeben und kann nur passen, eventuell ist eine Rute mit grossen Toleranzen dann 2-3cm länger als eine mit engen Toleranzen. 
Und das in der Oberklasse nur Steckruten zu finden sind ist auch Falsch, s.u.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ich bei Teleruten noch teilweise sehr gut finde, ist daß durch die ineinander gesetzen vielen Teile die Verjüngung zur Spitze sehr stark wird, die Handteile+Co recht dick sind, man damit eine starke Spitzenaktion bekommt. Manchmal ist das ganz gut, vor allem hat man dabei kräftige Reserven eingebaut. Der Trend zu leichten schlanken Steckruten mit sehr dünnen Handteilen von teilweise unter 1cm führt zu viel mehr weicher Biegung und Parabolik, die nicht immer gut ist, jedenfalls gerade dann wenn übergroße Fische sich an eine recht leichte Rute verirren.


Die stärkere verjüngung der Telerute (pro teil 2xWandstärke) bewirkt alleine für sich eher keine Aktionsveränderung. Man kann Steckruten mit ganz extrem extremer Spitzenaktion bauen (siehe Wettkampfstippen) und theoretisch ebenso Teleruten in Parabolisch. (das wäre dann aber sehr aufwendig) Für die Aktionkommts eher auf die Wandstärken/Gesamtfläche (korrekt vermutlich Faseranzahl x durchschnittliche Entfernung zur Neutralen Biegefaser oder so) an. Ausserdem sind recht leichte Ruten für schwere Fische (z.B. Karpfenmatch- und Karpfenstipprutenruten) mit Absicht gerade besonders Parabolisch aufgebaut. Aber natürlich hast Du Recht und alle Profirutenentwickler haben ja keine Ahnung...

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema, warum bauen Rutenbauer ziemlich selten Teleruten, warum gibts da fast keine Blanks und wieso hab ich dennoch eine gebaut:

Das Problem hat Hsobolewski schon angesprochen, aber noch nicht 100% exakt imo, daher hier mal ganz genau erklärt:
Bei Teleruten sitzen die Ringe am ende eines jeden Teiles. Jedes Teil hat normal genau einen Ring (ausnahme: auf der Spitze gibts schonmal 1-2 schieberinge und die untersten 1-2 Teile haben auch schonmal keinen.)
Daher hat man als Rutenbauer eigentlich keinen Spielraum um in der Beringung irgendwas zu verändern, wie man es bei Steckruten kann. Dieselbe Karpfensteckrute kann ich wenn ich will mit nur 4 aber auch mit 12 und mehr Ringen bauen, eine Telerute eben nicht, ich kann nur welche weglassen, dann wird die Aktion aber echt grausslich.
Also muss man schon bei der Entwicklung der Tele den genauen Ringsitz festlegen. Die Idee vom eröffner dieses Threads, ne etwas länger geteilte Tele zu bauen ist also ein Trugschluss. Die hätte dann natürlich weniger Ringe und somit normal eine schlechtere Aktion. Die Teilung hängt von der Rutenart und der passenden Beringung ab, da KANN man nichts mal eben so verändern. Das Entwickeln einer neuen Rute ist auch ne ziemlich aufwendige geschichte und man baut vermutlich erstmal 50 Schrottblanks, bis eine Rute serienreif ist. Das könnte man für Tele-Einzelstücke nicht bezahlen. Ausserdem würden die selbstgebauten sich nicht grossartig von ner Stangenrute unterscheiden.
Daher gibts da wenig Rohblanks, und die Rutenbauer sehen wenig Sinn die Stangenblanks zu verbasteln. Es würde aber wohl jeder Rutenbauer nachträglich eine Griffänderung o.ä. vornehmen, wenn einem da an der Standartausstattung nun ums verrecken was nicht passt.
Weiteres Problem ist halt die vorgegebene möglichst dünne Wandstärke (sonst hätte man Handteile im Abflussrohrdurchmesser und Lange Teles haben eher verdammt wenige Ringe) und die bauartbedingte recht starke verjüngung (daher gibts kaum bis gar keine Parabolische Teles, denn da müssten sich die einzelteile vermutlich negativ verjüngen um die Wandungsflächenerhöhung zu kompensieren, zumal man da viele Teile für viele Ringe bräuchte) 

Und wieso hab ich dann Doch...
Nun, wenns ums Stippen oder Forellenangeln geht, sind die Franzosen und Italiener teilweise noch bekloppter als die Engländer. Die High-End Klasse der Bologneseruten kommt oft serienmässig ohne Ringe und Rollenhalter, sondern unaufgebaut. Da können die ganz Verrückten sich dann Titanringe in übergrösse oder sonstwas draufwickeln und den Rollenhalter und Griff nach ihren Wünschen ausstatten lassen (zur "nur" Griffmontage wäre eine Serienberingung auch hinderlich.)
Und so kam eines Tages ein guter Angelkumpel mit einem 7m Mitchell Suprema Ultra Bologneserutenblank (UVP knapp 600€ nackt, der 7m Blank wiegt laut Briefwaage 162g!!!, alles klar? Die kommen auch aus ner Italienischen Blankschmiede und nicht von Mitchell) und dem passenden auch von Mitchell lieferbaren Ringsatz samt Rollenhalter an und sagte "Machmal eben fertig..."

Aber wie gesagt würde es sich eher selten Lohnen nen Telerutenblank anzubieten, denn Ruten bauen lassen sich nur Extrem Angelverrückte, und die Kaufen auch nur High-end (und die montieren auch gerne Neu, weil besser is das und mit übung gehts auch fix, und kaufen zur Not auch gleich das Passende Auto dazu |sagnix ), und daher dominieren bis 4-5m ganz klar Steckruten, weil halt Variabler und meist auch abgestimmter in der Aktion. Erst ab 5m sind auch Teleruten interessant für Selberbauer. Und die gibts dann auch wenn man sich etwas umhört. Allerdings meist sauig teuer und besser werden die durch selbstaufbau auch eher nicht, nur viel viel schöner 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Ja, es ist weniger dran zu machen, aber woher du glaubst zu wissen, das viele kurze Blankteile billiger wären als wenige lange ist mir schleierhaft, wenn keiner sowas baut...(werden überhaupt viele Kleine Teile oder eher ein extralanges, was dann zersägt wird gebacken???)


Man braucht nur mal 20 Jahre lang Katalogdaten vergleichen und speichern ...
Es dürfte einleuchtend sein, daß die Wickelbreiten schon eine Rolle für Aufwand und Kosten spielen, kurze Teile lassen sich einfacher bauen+verarbeiten, die Maschinen können kleiner sein,  etc. Merkt man ja sogar schon beim Selberbauen, eine 60cm Teilung ist weitaus handlicher als eine 120cm Teilung.



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Angebundene Ringe verändern ebenfalls die Aktion.


haben aber keine Hülse. Hülse+Endstelle+Übersteckung 
schafft ja gerade die "Unschönheit" der Teleruten. 



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Telerutenverbindungen brauchen eigentlich nicht perfekt eingeschliffen werden, der Konus ist vom Rohteil vorgegeben und kann nur passen,


Nö, weils kein Schwein macht oder wie? steht den auch ganz gut, wenn man selber was nacharbeitet wird's um einiges besser.



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Die stärkere verjüngung der Telerute (pro teil 2xWandstärke) bewirkt alleine für sich eher keine Aktionsveränderung. Man kann Steckruten mit ganz extrem extremer Spitzenaktion bauen (siehe Wettkampfstippen) und theoretisch ebenso Teleruten in Parabolisch. (das wäre dann aber sehr aufwendig)


Genau darum gehts, in der Regel und automatisch ist das bei den Teles eben anders.



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Aber natürlich hast Du Recht und alle Profirutenentwickler haben ja keine Ahnung...


Natürlich habe ich immer recht , aber welche Profirutenentwickler meinst du?

Ich habe bisher meine Teleruten immer noch um einiges verbessern können - mit Farblackierung, Klarlackierung, einschleifen, auflaminieren, verdicken, Konus ausfüllen, ablängen, umbauen, zusammenmergen, Spitzenverbesserungen, Umberingungen, Umberingungen in der Spitze etc. etc.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



> Man braucht nur mal 20 Jahre lang Katalogdaten vergleichen und speichern ...
> Es dürfte einleuchtend sein, daß die Wickelbreiten schon eine Rolle für Aufwand und Kosten spielen, kurze Teile lassen sich einfacher bauen+verarbeiten, die Maschinen können kleiner sein, etc. Merkt man ja sogar schon beim Selberbauen, eine 60cm Teilung ist weitaus handlicher als eine 120cm Teilung.


Ja, im kleinem Bastelkeller merkt man das vielleicht. Mit ner Maschine wohl eher nicht. Normal wird in der Industrieproduktion immer mit möglichst grossen Teilen gearbeitet. 
Genauso kann ich auch behaupten, Plattenleger sind doch wohl bescheuert sauschwere 50x50cm Platten auf Terassen zu pflastern, kleinere Steine sind doch viel handlicher, und wieso verlegen Stahlbauer ganze Brückenelemente, statt kleine handliche Stangen zu verbinden  
Ich glaube da mal lieber, dass die Fachleute schon wissen was sie tun und warum sie es genau so machen wie sie es machen.

Wenn ich die Katalogdaten der letzten 20 Jahre vergleiche fällt mir nur auf, dass da eigentlich nix zu vergleichen ist, es sei denn, man vergleicht CAD-Konstruierte moderne Verbundmaterialien mit Pie mal daumen zusammengeklebten Glasfasermatten. Und wenn ich dann noch weitere 20 Jahre zurückgehe ist die Telerute auf einmal sauteures High-end gewesen und die Steckrute billig +veraltet. Also genau das Gegenteil. Und natürlich spielen Wickelbreiten eine Rolle, aber die Teileanzahl lt. Dir wohl irgendwie nicht...
Ich bleibe dabei, Du hast noch keinen Rutenblank hergestellt, geschweige denn gross Ahnung vom genauen Herstellungsprozess. Und kannst Dir daher genausowenig ein entsprechendes Urteil erlauben wie ich.



> haben aber keine Hülse. Hülse+Endstelle+Übersteckung
> schafft ja gerade die "Unschönheit" der Teleruten.


Die Steckung natürlich, mehrteilige Steckruten haben dann aber dasselbe problem. Aber um die unterschiedlichen Ringtypen irgendwie vergleichen zu können müsste man erstmal eine Steckrute mit Hülsenringen bauen... 



> Nö, weils kein Schwein macht oder wie? steht den auch ganz gut, wenn man selber was nacharbeitet wird's um einiges besser.


Um einiges.... klar, bestimmt... (Und wie kriegt man eigentlich das schleifzeugs da wieder raus damits nicht ähnlich wirkt wie Sand)
Übrigens sowas macht kein Schwein, weil es erstmal ganz sicher eines bewirkt: einen sofortigen und absoluten Garantieverlust im Schadensfall.



> Genau darum gehts, in der Regel und automatisch ist das bei den Teles eben anders.


Die Aussage, dass einige zufällige Teles in manchen Fällen zufällig mal eine Passendere Aktion haben als zufällig ausgesuchte Steckruten, wirkt für mich wie der Vergleich der vorgehenden Uhr mit der kaputten, wo als Ergebnis rauskommt, dass die Kaputte besser sei, weil sie wenigstens 2x am Tag die Korrekte Zeit anzeigt.



> aber welche Profirutenentwickler meinst du?


 Nun, die, die Parabolische leichte Grossfischruten herstellen, was lt. Dir ja nicht so gut sein soll.



> Ich habe bisher meine Teleruten immer noch um einiges verbessern können - mit Farblackierung, Klarlackierung, einschleifen, auflaminieren, verdicken, Konus ausfüllen, ablängen, umbauen, zusammenmergen, Spitzenverbesserungen, Umberingungen, Umberingungen in der Spitze etc. etc.


Hört, hört...
Sorry für meine Direktheit, aber bevor ich das nicht alles live gesehen hab, glaub ich eher an sprichwörtliche kotzende Pferde direkt vor der Apotheke...
Und P.S. wenn Du die Teles ganz einfach noch weiter verbessern willst: verkauf sie bei Ebay (günstige Versandkosten!) und kauf Dir Steckruten    

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, Du hast noch keinen Rutenblank hergestellt, geschweige denn gross Ahnung vom genauen Herstellungsprozess. Und kannst Dir daher genausowenig ein entsprechendes Urteil erlauben wie ich.


das stimmt 



> Um einiges.... klar, bestimmt... (Und wie kriegt man eigentlich das schleifzeugs da wieder raus damits nicht ähnlich wirkt wie Sand)


Staubsauger (mit Reduzierstück) bzw. Wasserschlauch und nachfolgend Staubsauger zum Trocken, nachtrocknen lassen. Druckluft hilft auch.



> Die Aussage, dass einige zufällige Teles in manchen Fällen zufällig mal eine Passendere Aktion haben als zufällig ausgesuchte Steckruten


Geht doch um sowas wie die Türme von Hanoi, denen eine Telerute im Aufbau ähnelt, während eine Steckrute mehr einem Obelisk ähnelt. Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich alles machen.



> Sorry für meine Direktheit, aber bevor ich das nicht alles live gesehen hab, glaub ich eher an sprichwörtliche kotzende Pferde direkt vor der Apotheke...


 :q



> Und P.S. wenn Du die Teles ganz einfach noch weiter verbessern willst: verkauf sie bei Ebay (günstige Versandkosten!) und kauf Dir Steckruten


Die alten Teile haben für mich Erinnerungswert und sind schon gute 20 Jahre alt - Verkaufswert wäre wenige EUR, benutzen tue ich sie eigentlich nicht mehr, gibt genügend viele  neue (Steck)Ruten und Platz habe ich dafür auch noch.
Einzig die uralten Glasfaser 4,50m Shakespeare Traveller's mit TL=70cm sind manchmal als Urlaubsrute dabei, für dem regulären Urlaubsbetrieb habe ich einen ganzen Sportkoffer (auch modernere) Teles mit TL<80cm, für den Notfall sozusagen :g

Um auch nochmal aufs Topic zurückzukommen :
Ich habe nach einer Erklärung auf die Frage gesucht, wieso Rutenbauer in der Regel (und die Frage zielte wohl eher auf wirklich kommerzielle Rutenbauer) keine Teleruten anbieten und im Sortiment haben, noch nicht mal Teleringe wie beispielsweise CMW als großer Rutenbauer. 

Ich bin ja prinzipiell auch Rutenbauer (wie Du auch, @Geraetefetischist) ohne daß ich mich Selfmade-Heimwerker als ein wirklicher Rutenbauer titulieren würde oder möchte.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Sosse! Es gibt Telerutenblanks und ich hab schon eine gebaut.


Hast ja in den letzten Postings, im Fred ziemlich viel wahres geschrieben.

Trotzdem bauen professionelle *"Rutenbauer"* aus Prestigegründen keine Teleruten! #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2006)

*AW: rutenbauer und nur steckruten?*



> Trotzdem bauen professionelle "Rutenbauer" aus Prestigegründen keine Teleruten!


Was bitte verstehst Du unter nem Professionellen Rutenbauer?

Die Profis, die Ruten Designen, Blanks herstellen, in Serie aufbauen und verkaufen anscheinend nicht. Denn die bauen Teles zu tausenden.

Die mehr oder minder bekannten "Bastelchen", die nix können, ausser nen paar gekaufte Teile zusammenfrickeln? (o.k. es gibt wenige Ausnahmen, z.B. Grabmayer.at) Also die seh ich dann (auch wenn sie das als gewerbe angemeldet haben, das kann nämlich jeder ohne irgendeine Bildung) irgendwie nicht als Profis an. Denn das was Weckesser und Co. so können, können viele Amateur-"Heimwerker" aber zigmal besser (ich auch, einfach weil mehr liebe zum Detail da ist). Tip: Einfach mal die US-Seiten besuchen. Da fällt dann auf, es gibt mehr (weit mehr) als 4 Kreuzwickelvarianten, Webtechniken, Handgefertigte Ringe, Selbstgedrehte Rollenhalter, Griffe aus den Exotischsten Materialien, Und Teileangebote, die das Hopkins&Halloway-Katalogangebot (mehr kriegt man in D fast nicht, und oft nichtmal das komplett) weit übersteigen. Und ich schwöre, dass die alle auch Teles bauen würden, wenn sich dafür Abnehmer fänden und sie Materialbezugsquellen hätten.

Oder redest Du vielleicht über die Hersteller von Gespliessten. Gut, die Bauen tatsächlich keine Teles, das geht mit dem Material einfach nicht...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

